# Daisy Chaining Hydraulics Ford 2600 Remote



## Hyparchi (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm not sure whether to post a new topic or continue with an old thread, maybe the administer could help out. 
This is an hydraulic issue question regarding the need of Power Beyond valves in a "daisy-chain" application involving a Ford under the seat remote stock single spool valve connected to a loader valve(as pictured, a Gresson 2702), an open-centered valve on a small Wallenstein 3pt hitch backhoe and the three point hitch mechanism of the tractor. Neither valves have Power Beyond features. Not sure if the Gressen valve can be modified, probably not. Now as I understand it after reading numerous threads, the Gressen valve open-center allows flow-through back to sump when "centered"(not activated), diverts flow when activated, dumps fluid used back to sump under a lower pressure if hooked up by itself. The "daisy-chain" connection established when hooked up in series with the backhoe complicates things, mainly by the very usage of the hoe creating back pressure back up the line to the loader valve which has been designed to experience lower dump pressures at the outlet valve. Do these higher pressures cause a problem? Now if Power Beyond is the only solution and the only way is to hook up individual lines to the sump for both valves, that's a lot of extra connectors and pressure hoses. It appears some applications viewed on this site do exactly that. Is there a more simple solution? I have considered the HV 5902 adaptor plate sandwiched between the stock Ford single spool valve and the differential for the loader separately, but then I would need a new loader valve with Power Beyond capability anyway. I could selectively run the backhoe with opening the single spool valve held open with a bungee cord. Thankyou for your input, this forum is full of useful advice and a benefit for members with similar pastimes. May it continue.


----------

